# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Επικοινωνίας >  >  προβλημα με συνδεσμολογια δυο θυροτηλεορασεων

## gibsonlp

θελω να συνδεσω 2 μπουτονιερες με καμερα και κατ'επεκταση 2 κυπρια καθως η πολυκατοικια μου εχει μια πορτα της περιφραξης και μια της εισοδου.οι μπουτονιερες μου ειναι της Telco RL-4AV.γνωριζεται πως θα μπορεσω να κανω αυτη την συνδεσμολογια ωστε να δουλεψει σωστα και να εχω εικονα και ηχο στη θυροτηλεοραση μου καθως και το κυπρι στην καθε πορτα να δωσει εντολη και να ανοιγει?

----------


## k_sotiris

Όταν πήρες τα πράγματα δεν είχαν σχέδιο μέσα;

----------


## servicetron

Εντάξει, προφανώς θέλεις τη συνδεσμολογία. Βγάλε φωτογραφία από καλώδια και τη μπουτονιέρα να σου ζωγραφίσω τη συνδεσμολογία

----------


## gibsonlp

επειδη δεν καταλαβατε καλα,το προβλημα μου ειναι πως θα κανω τις 2 μπουτονιερες να λειτουργησουν ωστε οταν η μια δουλευει να απομονωνει η αλλη εστω για καποιο χρονο.με ρελε καστανιας ειναι καλη επιλογη?μιλαμε για 12V παντα

----------


## xrhstosmp

μαλλον ολοι καλα καταλαβαμε.οτι λειπει ο μεταλακτης που κανει ακριβως αυτο που θες.να (μετ)αλλαζει την εικονα, την κληση και το κιπρι απο την μπουτονιερα που εκανε τελευταια κληση.

----------


## gibsonlp

δηλάδη τι ακριβως προτεινεις για να καταλαβω?μπορεις να στειλεις καποιο λινκ?

----------


## jami

Μιάς και δεν βρίσεις άκρη ούτε εδώ ούτε και στο michanikos,θα σου έλεγα να κάνεις ένα τηλέφωνο στην Alfa Lamda που τις εισάγει.

----------


## servicetron

Να συμπληρώσω και κάτι. Όταν ζητάτε κάποια λεπτομέρεια προσπαθήστε να είστε όσο πιο αναλυτικοί γίνεται και να γνωρίζετε κάποια πράγματα για το αντικείμενο συζήτησης, γιατί πολλές φορές δεν καταλαβαίνει και ο άλλος τι ζητάτε. 

  Επίσης, πολλές φορές μην παίρνετε ως δεδομένο ότι αυτά που γράφουμε είναι ντε και καλά σωστά. Ειδικά αν το θέμα περιγράφεται με γενικό τρόπο…

  Φιλικά, 

  Μιχάλης

----------


## vasilllis

ανεβασε σχεδιακι απο συνδεσμολογια.

----------


## JOUN

> επειδη δεν καταλαβατε καλα,το προβλημα μου ειναι πως θα κανω τις 2 μπουτονιερες να λειτουργησουν ωστε οταν η μια δουλευει να απομονωνει η αλλη εστω για καποιο χρονο.με ρελε καστανιας ειναι καλη επιλογη?μιλαμε για 12V παντα



Θελεις να δουλεουν ξεχωριστα επειδη δεν τις σηκωνει το τροφοδοτικο σου η για καποιον αλλο λογο;
Αν ο λογος ειναι αυτος με ενα ρελεδακι και ενα Μ/Σ 12V εισαι μια χαρα..

----------


## vasilllis

οχι, μαλλον θελει να ανοιγει το καθε κυπρι ξεχωριστα απο το αλλο και οχι τα δυο παραλληλα.

----------

